
U.S. Plans Curbs on Chinese Investment, Citing Security Risks - jsoc815
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-06-24/u-s-plans-curbs-on-chinese-investment-citing-security-risks
======
jsoc815
> _Under the plan, the White House would use one of the most significant legal
> measures available to declare China’s investment in U.S. companies involved
> in technologies such as new-energy vehicles, robotics and aerospace a
> threat..._

Can anyone here speak to the ($) volume of Chinese investment in these areas?
Is there _actually_ a lot of ($) demonstrated interest or should this be
understood more as a political ( _press_ ) opportunity?

Thanks.

